# Installation of Ports in the Background



## Hunter Jozwiak (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,

I seek the following utility or group of utilities:

1) One that can compile ports in the background so that I don't have to watch things build.
2) Something that will email me with build logs and failure notifications.
3) The ability to edit the options to ports (similar to portmaster(8)).

Does such a suite or utility exist?


----------



## getopt (Jan 13, 2017)

ports-mgmt/poudriere
AFAIK hooks can be used for email, but I do not make use of it.


----------



## leebrown66 (Jan 13, 2017)

Adding a CI tool like devel/jenkins helps for automating everything.  I use that to fetch via SVN new port src, then rebuild ports for a handful of machines.


----------



## marino (Jan 13, 2017)

obviously this is the wheelhouse for ports-mgmt/synth

Not only does it building "in the background", it also builds in parallel (as does poudriere)
Build logs are produced automatically in a set directory.   You wouldn't mail those.  Synth also has hooks so you can have it mail you every time something fails (even mail the log if you want)
yes you can customize port options.  A utility that doesn't allow this is useless, no?


----------



## Hunter Jozwiak (Jan 13, 2017)

marino@ said:


> obviously this is the wheelhouse for ports-mgmt/synth
> 
> Not only does it building "in the background", it also builds in parallel (as does poudriere)
> Build logs are produced automatically in a set directory.   You wouldn't mail those.  Synth also has hooks so you can have it mail you every time something fails (even mail the log if you want)
> yes you can customize port options.  A utility that doesn't allow this is useless, no?


How do you get at the options? I ran synth install editors/nano and didn't see the configure dialog.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 14, 2017)

The times I have used ports-mgt/synth I have had to go to the port directory and do a `make config-recursive` for the port I wanted to change options for. Otherwise synth uses the defaults.


----------

